# Hymers without fixed beds



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all
I am wanting to buy a hymer 'B' class can any of you let me know of a model that does NOT have fixed beds.

Many thanks

Chitster


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a look << HERE >>

These are all the layouts for Hymers - some like 644 have U shaped lounge which converts to the bed some have bunks depends what you are looking for really.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Our B584 isn't fixed bed but i wish it was   

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

To get straight to the layouts, click

>>Here<<

You do have variations:

For example the B544L has an L shaped Lounge and not as shown.

Steve


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If it's a fairly new one you are looking for try www.hymer.ag and you can download a brochure over the web giving you all the layouts.

I find the 544SL that I have ideal as it has a long settee on the nearside plus an L shaped one on the offside. The table drops down to form another bed if required but I must admit that we found it rather large and had another smaller one made. As there are only 2 of us using the van we didn't need another berth. Wife doesn't like climbing into the drop down bed so I have the luxury of the whole thing to myself, she is quite happy on the nearside one.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Erm Snadj is that link not same as mine? do you not read previous posts ya muppet? mmmm smelling gorgeous today petal!

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Erm Snadj is that link not same as mine? do you not read previous posts ya muppet? mmmm smelling gorgeous today petal!
> 
> Mwah
> 
> Greenie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Erm Snadj is that link not same as mine? do you not read previous posts ya muppet? mmmm smelling gorgeous today petal!
> 
> Mwah
> 
> Greenie


ERM

Greenie, have you got EGG on your face 

Read my post again properly and look at mine and your link.

I'll give you a clue

* To get straight to the layouts, click* 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Zoe,

8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh its still same link ya nutter! its same website! egg? no had egg & bacon sarny at lunchtime and I dunt dribble.

Ya smelling rank now have gone right off you! not that was ever ON you so to speak! 

Gerrim Zoe you know you wanna! :lol: :lol: 

He wants to be on my spade list he thinks he's missing something!

Greenie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> yeh its still same link ya nutter! its same website! egg? no had egg & bacon sarny at lunchtime and I dunt dribble.
> 
> Ya smelling rank now have gone right off you! not that was ever ON you so to speak!
> 
> ...


Greenie,

It is the same website, but:

Yours is Home PageYours

Mine is Layout Page (as I stated when I posted) Mine

Ah well, I might as well put me name on the spade list :roll: :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I got there first - and you know you feel deprived not being on my spade list .

:wink: Greenie

PS totally off topic WE HAVE AN AWNING WOO HOOO! AND IT WORKS AND ITS FAB!


----------

